# Catching Whiting on Jigs



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I've caught a few throwing small bucktails tipped with shrimp in the surf, but was wondering if anyone does it more frequently? I'm sure the guys that throw jigs for pompano catch them as by catch, I'm wondering what colors and what kind of tackle you're using. I'm planning on trying it some more just for some light tackle fun while soaking bait. From what I've seen the bucktail just attracts them and they're more or less just eating the shrimp or clam, but that's fine too.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I have caught a few on Doc's Pomp jigs. The orange, pink and green ones have worked best


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

I fish for whiting with a small albino(all white) jig tipped with a bit of salted squid. I don't like to use a piece of shrimp as a 'sweetener' because, IMO, it destroys the action of the jig.

The jig weight should be large enough to maintain contact with the bottom. 'Retrieve slowly in short hops. You will often catch Pompano, red and black drum and other species as an incidental catch. C2


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

AbuMike, those are the lead banana shaped ones right?



Charlie2 said:


> I fish for whiting with a small albino(all white) jig tipped with a bit of salted squid. I don't like to use a piece of shrimp as a 'sweetener' because, IMO, it destroys the action of the jig.
> 
> The jig weight should be large enough to maintain contact with the bottom. 'Retrieve slowly in short hops. You will often catch Pompano, red and black drum and other species as an incidental catch. C2


I was hoping you'd drop by to post. Could you show a picture of your jig? I'm curious as to how short the hair is and how big the hook size is. I'm guessing it's bucktail since you mentioned the action of the jig?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Yep but the fish are almost always caught on the teaser hook.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I've heard the same thing before. Do you tip it?


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

AbuMike said:


> I have caught a few on Doc's Pomp jigs. The orange, pink and green ones have worked best


Me too...
I tip 'em with pieces of Fishbites Squid.
Slow, slow, slow,,, with tiny little hops in the sand, or just tossing them up current in a trough and letting them roll down the beach in the current.


----------



## staylo17 (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey guys, not trying to thread jack, but were can you order the Doc's pomp jigs online?


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Shoot this fellow an email, or check out his website,
This is where I got mine.
Nice fellow and he will take care of you.
Tom


[email protected]
www.captainjoefishing.com


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Most whiting I have caught on jigs / bucktails was when targeting flounder in the surf and were tipped with a natural strip. Have caught a couple with jig head and gulp. All were nice size. Doc's goofy jigs. I have ordered from nativetackle.com and got good service. Out of Fl. They are cheap and will catch about anything! I love the instructions: "Let jig go to bottom / Retrive 2 turns. / Set the hook - Repeat." Good luck - best - glenn


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

AbuMike said:


> I have caught a few on Doc's Pomp jigs. The orange, pink and green ones have worked best


They work great for snapper blues as well.


----------



## staylo17 (Jun 29, 2010)

tjbjornsen said:


> Shoot this fellow an email, or check out his website,
> This is where I got mine.
> Nice fellow and he will take care of you.
> Tom
> ...



Thanks for the info!


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

SmoothLures said:


> AbuMike, those are the lead banana shaped ones right?
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping you'd drop by to post. Could you show a picture of your jig? I'm curious as to how short the hair is and how big the hook size is. I'm guessing it's bucktail since you mentioned the action of the jig?


I do use a swimming jig which is all that a Doc's Goofy Jig, Silly Willy and Crazy Charlie are. I mold my own and fish it on a loop knot back to back with a teaser. I like yellow, yellow/white for the jig with a pink or white teaser. The teaser is a bucktail 'fly' on a 1/0 hook.

My jig that I use most is a Pompano Jig(Lima bean) 1/2 oz with a 1/0 hook. I like yellow, white, chartreuse or pink, or combinations of. I tie the tail short and sparse.

I did use a vinyl jig paint, but now powder coat them. Fingernail polish works also. C2


----------

